# Dan Henderson Explains Why Herb Dean Made Right Call to End Fight



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/07/...ns-why-herb-dean-made-right-call-to-end-figh/


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Because he won, that is why. 

Now, can he explain why it was right to smash the back of your opponents head? OR why it is right not to DQ a fighter because of it?


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

This is why I dislike Fedor and his fans. They have an excuse for everything recently. First it's Werdum got lucky, second it was Fedor would have KO'd Silva in the 3rd round (Even though he was completely dominated for 2 rounds). Now it is the fight was stopped too early and it should be a DQ. I am sorry but Fedor is just overrated and has been for quite some time. I mean honestly he should have walked through Henderson if he was the GOAT..... Henderson is a true MW. I don't even know if Fedor is in the top 10 at HW anymore.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mike28 said:


> This is why I dislike Fedor and his fans. They have an excuse for everything recently. First it's Werdum got lucky, second it was Fedor would have KO'd Silva in the 3rd round (Even though he was completely dominated for 2 rounds). Now it is the fight was stopped too early and it should be a DQ. I am sorry but Fedor is just overrated and has been for quite some time. I mean honestly he should have walked through Henderson if he was the GOAT..... Henderson is a true MW. I don't even know if Fedor is in the top 10 at HW anymore.


This man speaks the truth. Every time Fedor loses, the excuses come. TBH i do think Werdum got lucky, i was praying for a Fedor comeback in the Silva fight but i knew he lost this fight fair and square.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'm not a fedor fan, nor do I care that he lost. 

I do, however, care greatly that a fighter was smashed in the back of the head twice. Especially when he wasn't even moving or defending himself.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> I'm not a fedor fan, nor do I care that he lost.
> 
> I do, however, care greatly that a fighter was smashed in the back of the head twice. Especially when he wasn't even moving or defending himself.


It was pure emotion. I could imagine in situations like that where you just dropped the supposed #1 goat that you're not thinking about semantics. You're thinking about finishing the fight.

To be fair he was KO'd before those shots came. Yeah he shouldn't have done it, but it happens.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I agree with you that it was probably just emotion and adrenaline. And, Fedor was probably completely done before those two punches landed. The problem is that because of those two illegal shots, we don't know if Fedor was completely done or not. 

How many fights have we seen lately where a fighter lands a perfect hook that clips the back of the head and drops the fighter, practically out cold, simply because of the placement? Because we know that shots to the back of the head can seriously mess with your equilibrium and consciousness, there is a problem when a rocked/dropped fighter is finished with illegal shots to the back of the head.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> I agree with you that it was probably just emotion and adrenaline. And, Fedor was probably completely done before those two punches landed. The problem is that because of those two illegal shots, we don't know if Fedor was completely done or not.
> 
> How many fights have we seen lately where a fighter lands a perfect hook that clips the back of the head and drops the fighter, practically out cold, simply because of the placement? Because we know that shots to the back of the head can seriously mess with your equilibrium and consciousness, there is a problem when a rocked/dropped fighter is finished with illegal shots to the back of the head.



I agree. At the same time though, it looks like the shot to the back of the head actually woke Fedor up. I've seen that many times before. Flash KO and the next shot or the ground wakes the person up. Kinda hard to tell now. Doesn't really matter what "could have been." It was a good stoppage.


----------



## dvdanny (May 18, 2011)

Davisty69 said:


> I agree with you that it was probably just emotion and adrenaline. And, Fedor was probably completely done before those two punches landed. The problem is that because of those two illegal shots, we don't know if Fedor was completely done or not.
> 
> How many fights have we seen lately where a fighter lands a perfect hook that clips the back of the head and drops the fighter, practically out cold, simply because of the placement? Because we know that shots to the back of the head can seriously mess with your equilibrium and consciousness, there is a problem when a rocked/dropped fighter is finished with illegal shots to the back of the head.


I don't think it would have mattered, since herb dean himself said he was stopping it when Fedor first dropped and the last two punches were just not factored in the stoppage. Fedor still would have lost even if Dan just got up at that point and did cartwheels.

In the gif, it looked like the first punched landed on the back of the head but the second seemed to hit in more behind the ear which I think is a legal shot (Although the definition for "back of the head" is well defined in MMA). Either way, Fedor was out before he hit the mat (according the the ref), so Henderson was the rightful winner.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I would have liked to see some footage of Emelianenko shortly after the stoppage and how wobbly he really was. I couldn't tell whether it was an early stoppage or not. At first I thought it was early, but in the replay I thought it was maybe ok. He clearly face planted, but so did Diaz in the Daley fight, just to return split seconds afterwards. Emelianenko also turned around split seconds and started to defend himself. Footage of him standing up could tell better if he recovered or not.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike28 said:


> ....I don't even know if Fedor is in the top 10 at HW anymore.


I do. He's not.  He hasn't been in the last 4 years or so. The Fedor of recent years is an mma media creation.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

It was Fujita that rocked Fedor just to clarify for one of the recent posters.

This debate is quite silly and can never end. To me, he was out when he hit the floor. I would have loved to see Herb let them go a little longer and see how things went but as soon as those 2 blows to the back of the head landed (incidental) there was no way that he was going to get out of that anyways imo.​


----------

